
Tesla: Any Company Can Be Cash Flow Positive If It Stops Paying Its Bills - abuteau
http://seekingalpha.com/article/4033966-tesla-company-can-cash-flow-positive-stops-paying-bills
======
fred_is_fred
Is there a link that doesn't require me to create an account to read it?

~~~
grzm
Interesting. Likewise, I got a registration pop-up when transitioning from
page 2 to page 3 (of the 9 page article), and could not find a workaround.

Looking at the history of seekingalpha.com submissions, all prior to about 120
days ago are marked '[dead]' with no comments, which makes me think it was
considered spam up until then. Of the 12 submitted in the last 120 days, only
a handful have comments, though only one that I see makes mention of the
registration wall.

It doesn't seem to be a paywall _per se_ , but it does seem to be in similar,
and sites that have no paywall workaround shouldn't be submitted, as I
understand the FAQ.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

Should seekingalpha.com submissions be automatically killed again?

